# Boater, Developer - Building new apps for on the water - looking for feedback!



## MikeSeaDrive (Apr 17, 2021)

Hi!

I am excited to join the forum! My name is Mike and mostly boat/sail out of NJ with my buddies. Over the course of the year we have been working on a new app to bring together the tools that we would like on the water including Charting and Navigation. Our focus is on user experience and making our app super easy to use. We currently have a free iOS app on the App Store. 

I wont post the link to our website because I am not looking to advertise. If your interesting in working with us and providing feedback send a message. We love to hear suggestions and feedback!

Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

I would like to have a XTE/Off Course alarm that would wake the dead


----------



## MikeSeaDrive (Apr 17, 2021)

RegisteredUser said:


> I would like to have a XTE/Off Course alarm that would wake the dead


Thanks for the suggestion! Ill bring to the team


----------



## Annapolitan (Feb 22, 2021)

Welcome from another new member. Sound like an exciting project. Good luck.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I would like to have an anchor alarm on my iPad that will text me ashore, if I‘m dragging. Email versions exist, but we all get too many emails and they don’t get ones attention.


----------

